
Post to Twitter using PHP - mitchjohnson
http://mitchj.info/blog/2010/07/post-to-twitter-using-php/
======
ecaron
Please don't anyone use this method. Anyone sniffing the network will see your
username/password in plaintext.

Twitter's example is very solid, incredibly secure, and still mostly just
drop-n-go. You can see the PHP version at
<http://github.com/abraham/twitteroauth>.

